# Amana Tools



## chipbyrd (May 21, 2013)

Hello,

I am a relatively new woodworker and just bought my first router. I found some solid surface router bits from Amana. I got them super cheap in a garage sale, but when I got home I discovered they are listed on their website for use with Formica, etc. And now I don't know if they can or should be used in wood. Probably should have thought of that before I bought them. FWIW, I got them for next to nothing and they are really expensive on the website. Anyway... I would really appreciate some help. Can I use them for wood?

Thanks,
Chip


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Chip, as long as they are sharp they will work with wood. The design is different since it if for solid surface materials but you should still get a clean cut.


----------



## chipbyrd (May 21, 2013)

Thanks. They are actually brand new. A couple of them are listed for $60-70 on their website and I got them for $6.00. Great deal unless I can't use them.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

yes you can...

and where was this garage you say..


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Chip, these bits will work best on hardwood, soft woods like pine may have a bit of fuzzing after the cut but this rubs off easily with a light touch of sandpaper.


----------



## chipbyrd (May 21, 2013)

Thanks again for the replies. I purchased a Bosch MRF23EVS and was looking for some bits. I was thinking I would buy some inexpensive bits to practice on and later buy "lifers." the sale was in Zeeland, MI.


----------



## Harrison67 (May 30, 2012)

chipbyrd said:


> Thanks. They are actually brand new. A couple of them are listed for $60-70 on their website and I got them for $6.00. Great deal unless I can't use them.




Well, you stole those guys; you should feel very, very, guilty.


Joking, fantastic deal.


----------

